
Tutor who helped students cheat by keylogging teachers gets 1 year in prison - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/08/tutor-who-helped-students-cheat-by-keylogging-teachers-gets-1-year-in-prison/
======
blueflow
This is exactly what happens when you value grades more than actual skill.

Such things are also happening at my university, we just have some "secret"
places (Dropbox, some FTP) where sometimes Exam Material shows up. Nobody
knows who does it and nobody says a thing. And even worse, im pretty sure some
lecturers are aware of it and accept it silently.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I think this is exactly right. People conflate the "grade" with the
"understanding". I once asked a high school student if he could "hack" his way
into computer and have it print out credentials as a neurosurgeon, a job that
pays really well, and he got a job at a hospital and was asked to operate and
killed someone, would that be worth it? For what?

His parents kept telling him he needed "good grades" and I suggested that what
he needed was "good understanding" the grades would take care of themselves.

------
bsder
Why do these people always _change grades_?

That's just pathetically stupid. I know what grades I gave my students. If you
alter that, I'm going to know.

If, however, you are looking at test material ahead of time, it's going to be
_much_ harder to notice.

------
bruceb
Seems a just sentence. Long enough of to hurt but too long that it is
pointless punishment.

~~~
seletz
This is ridiculous. One year in prison is madness for such a thing.

One year in prison probably means that this guy is never going to complete his
career (I assume he was a tutor at some university while studying there). He
won't get a job afterwards. This essentially destroys his life.

Not even considering what may happen in crowded prisons.

So no, IMNSHO this is not "a just sentence".

